# AQHA shows with jumping classes?



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

I live in Michigan, and I'm trying to find AQHA approved shows with jumping classes. 

Does anyone know of any?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a good place to start.

Michigan Quarter Horse Association


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jumping classes are always fairly small around her but they offer them at most shows (in VA)...


----------

